# NASDAQ website



## Aussiest (8 July 2009)

Has anybody else had trouble getting on to the NASDAQ website? I've been trying for two days, but can't connect.


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 July 2009)

Yeah it don't work 

Must be the PPT at work ...... or the pope.


----------



## wayneL (8 July 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Must be the PPT at work




They have to be somewhere, 'cause they're MIA in the markets. :


----------



## Timmy (8 July 2009)

Try this page


----------

